# CNET: At least 3 new Kindle Fires, including one with 4G



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57467294-94/at-least-three-kindle-fire-2-tablets-one-with-4g-on-the-way/?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=

"Shim gets his information from sources in the "supply chain" -- a collection of companies that manufacture components and assemble products.
Here's what Shim is seeing: 
7-inch Kindle Fire 2:1,024x600 display, no camera; August production. 
7-inch Kindle Fire 2: 1,280x800 display with camera; August production. 
7-inch Kindle Fire 2: 1,280x800 display with camera and 4G; September production. 
8.9-inch Kindle Fire 2: With 1,920x1,200 display; Q4 production. 
Shim believes that a 10-inch class Kindle Fire is unlikely. At least not any time soon."


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm very interested in that 8.9" model, if it's for real


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course just a couple weeks after I get a Fire there are more choices. I don't really care about a camera or 4G though and have an iPad for when I want a larger screen so I guess mine is fine.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

LDB, you can send it back within a month and then wait.. and have choices among the new Fires or a reduced price on the current one, I'd think.

The 4G is interesting, but if it requires that you already have a plan, not so interesting.  

I've had my Fire since day one so I have no complaints.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Depending on the quality of the camera, I'd be interested in the camera model.  If they follow the iPad model for the 4G, you'll be able to pay for a month at a time as you need it.  I didn't want it for the iPad, and can't see I'd want it for another Fire.  I do like the idea of the camera, which I wouldn't have cared about a year ago, but there are times I want to share pictures quickly and easily.

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine with the $30 discount. I will just keep it and continue enjoying it.


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

I would be interested in the one with 4G. I have a Fire and do like it, but I am often at a friend's home where there is no wifi. Apple is supposed to come out with a small iPad very soon. I found the current one too large to carry around.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

No interest in a camera...my phone is good enough for that 
Definitely do not want a larger screen then a 7 inch one.. 

Now open the Fire 2 to use a straight Android system and not as restricted as the original Fire and for that reason alone I would upgrade...

Bob G


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bob327 said:


> Now open the Fire 2 to use a straight Android system and not as restricted as the original Fire and for that reason alone I would upgrade...
> 
> Bob G


While they might make adjustments to the OS to make it more customizable (e.g. lets the user choose what will show in the carousel) I don't see them taking it away altogether. They want the Amazon/Kindle skin on the underlying OS to 'brand' it, as it were.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have zero interest in a camera unless they make it where you could do video Skype.

3G/4G? No, I have a Smartphone for that.

Actually, I love the Fire just the way it is, with a little more tweaking of the firmware, and maybe enabling Bluetooth.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bluetooth would be nice. . .especially if it meant you could add a larger physical keyboard. .  . the only reason I don't use it more for email and such is because it's not easy to type on the on screen keyboard.  But I really like the size and it'd be near perfect if there was a way to use a somewhat larger physical keyboard with it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bluetooth would be nice. . .especially if it meant you could add a larger physical keyboard. . . t*he only reason I don't use it more for email and such is because it's not easy to type on the on screen keyboard*. But I really like the size and it'd be near perfect if there was a way to use a somewhat larger physical keyboard with it.


Even alternate keyboards would be awesome. I use Swype on my mp3 player & long for it every time I clunk through using the Fire's keyboard


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Gimme SD slot and any one of them will be attractive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

krm0789 said:


> Even alternate keyboards would be awesome. I use Swype on my mp3 player & long for it every time I clunk through using the Fire's keyboard


I don't think the screen is big enough for me to be completely comfortable on any virtual keyboard. Swype is a little better -- it's available on my phone -- but still doesn't begin to compare with a full size keyboard.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't mind the 4G option, especially on a "pay when you need it" option.  After spending 2-1/2 weeks at my mom's in May, where she didn't have wi-fi and so I couldn't use the Fire for online stuff (and my Blackberry phone screen is still just too small even though it's full-size), I can see where it would come in handy occasionally.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered a new case for my Fire last night.  I hesitated, knowing that new models will probably be announced soon.  But then I realized that nothing in this latest rumor, or any of the previous rumors,  makes me interested in "upgrading".  Obviously we won't know what's really coming until Amazon actually announces Fire 2.  But the only change I really care about is expandable memory, and I haven't seen that rumored anywhere.  Slimmer and lighter would be nice too - and I have seen that rumored.  

But overall, unless there are some huge surprises with the new Fire, I'll pass on generation 2 and see what gen 3 brings.  And probably wish I'd held off on the case I ordered (because the price will probably drop once gen 2 comes out).


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Our kids each have a 1st-gen Fire... I'll be ready for next-gen for myself this holiday season


----------

